# Losing a venomous snake



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

What would you do if you lost a highly venemous snake and couldnt find it? Has anyone ever done it before?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I cant imagine anyone being careless enough to completely lose one tbh.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

thats why they are kept double viv'd and in a hot room. i cant imagine anyone with hots could or would loose one.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, I was gonna say it would be prettty freaky with a dangerous snake on the loose!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know of people that have had them escape out of vivs before, but even after that there should be no way of one getting out of the hot room.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

although saying that... there is some idiot that lives up here somewhere that someone i know knows.. lol... heard tales of him keeping a rattlesnake in a tub under his bed... wtf.. id never do that.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

lol! I'd be scared s**tless if I had a hot under my bed!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

well to say thats against the law to where and how to keep hots yeah, and hes probably unlicenced also.. cant see any real hot keeper thats got his licence etc keepin one under the bed. people like that are what spoil it for all the genuine people that do it by the law and the rules and make it so hard for us to do this.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you wouldnt catch me with any of mine under the bed, no matter how well I thought they were tubbed,


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

i have a friend who's dad is an animal welfare officer around tenby in wales. he told me that there was a guy round his area who had to report a cobra being lost so alot of the authorities were called in to look for it. it turned up in the guys house in the end but he had no licence so got into a bit of trouble in the end.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

How do you double viv a snake?:blush:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> How do you double viv a snake?:blush:


 

well you get a 4 x 2 x 2 viv (example) and place a 3 x 1 x 1 (example) viv inside it 



luke


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I figured as much but no harm in asking hehe.:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont double viv, doesnt seem very practical and pretty unnessesary tbh


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be double viving only some vivs, then i will have a double door system on the room also


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Double vivs*

now the idea of one viv inside the other sounds a little mad to me!!!

whats wrong with the typical hot room????


----------

